# Kidney Disease



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys.

One of my dogs (technically my mom's dog but we all live under the same roof) was diagnosed last week with kidney disease.

I've never dealt with a kidney issue so I've been researching like crazy. There's a TON of conflicting information, from too much protein to too much nitrogen (or was it nitrates?) to too much phosphates or the protein quality not being good enough. I don't know who to believe but I'm leaning toward feeding a high quality protein diet.

Some of you may know (or may not) that I feed my dog (owned by me) a 100% raw diet.

While yes, this is not my dog so the decision is ultimately not mine, I have been lightly suggesting the raw diet to my mother for Carter's well-being. While I don't feed the best of the best in regards to grass-fed meat and whatnot, I do have access to it and know where you find it. I told her I'd have no problem helping her out with his feeding and working out a nice menu plan for him.

A little history: Carter is a Dogo Argentino mix, if that matters. He just turned 5 in November. When my mom first got him at 6 months old, he was being fed Blue Buffalo Basics puppy. When he was a year old, he was switched to BBB adult. He had chronic diarrhea and was subsequently switched to Taste of the Wild lamb. When he started developing rashes, his kibble was then switched to Nature's Variety Instinct LD lamb. He's been on NVI for about 2 years. He has obvious allergies to various ingredients including grain and potatoes. Because of this, a K/D prescription diet is not an option.

His vet actually suggested a homemade cooked or raw diet so we can monitor his protein and carbohydrate intake. 

So basically, I'm a different kind of raw feeder. I feed raw because it works for me and my dog. I don't believe everyone HAS to feed raw. I believe that you should feed what works best for you and your dog. 

Right now, what I think I'm asking for are some good articles from trusted, non-biased vets and researchers. I just want some information. Did you go through this with any of your dogs? What were your experiences? What's your opinion regarding kidney disease? 

PS- I don't want to have a kibble vs. raw debate. I just want to help my pup. He's too young to be lost right now. :frown:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've never had to deal with anything like that. if i did i would get
several doctors opinions.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

He had to be seen by a specialist in order to get this diagnosis. The standard bloodwork and other various tests were coming back negative. He had an ultrasound done while trying to figure out what was going on. This has been on ongoing issue for several month until the diagnosis finally came back with something. It's nice to finally know what we're fighting...

He will be seen by a kidney specialist later this week or sometime next week.

Like I said, the conflicting information I've found regarding the disease and how to treat it have left me not trusting a single person's word, even a certified veterinarian.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with getting several opinions. i hope eveything works out for the better.



_unoriginal said:


> He had to be seen by a specialist in order to get this diagnosis. The standard bloodwork and other various tests were coming back negative. He had an ultrasound done while trying to figure out what was going on. This has been on ongoing issue for several month until the diagnosis finally came back with something. It's nice to finally know what we're fighting...
> 
> He will be seen by a kidney specialist later this week or sometime next week.
> 
> Like I said, the conflicting information I've found regarding the disease and how to treat it have left me not trusting a single person's word, even a certified veterinarian.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> there's nothing wrong with getting several opinions. i hope eveything works out for the better.


Absolutely agree. Thank you!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I lost a young dog to kidney failure, didn't even know he had a problem, I think diagnosing it early helps. I am not sure, I do know in Chinese food therapy you feed the affected organ with the same organ, so feed kidney for kidney issues.. my holistic vet gave my Rehmannia Eight Formula for Bab's kidney function
Rehmannia Eight Formula (ba wei di huang or jin gui shen qi wan) | Eagle Herbs

Sorry I don't know more.


----------

